# La Loma



## ragusa

would like to contact anyone who sailed on buries markes ships la loma,. have sailed on both old and new la lomas, last one was oil/bulk/ore big one,. regards joe


----------



## price

I didn't sail on the La Loma, but I boarded her many times as an expeditor at Pembroke Refinery in the 1970s. I remember one Welsh Captain who's name escapes me who always flew the 'Red Dragon' [Draig Goch] as courtesy flag when visiting the port. And later a Captain Wilcox with whom I sailed on the 'Esso Cheyenne' in the 1950s. You may remember these gentlemen, I hope this info. is of use to you. Bruce. (*))


----------



## Mick quinn

I sailed on the La Loma for a "Run" job from Pembroke, South Wales on 22 August 1973 and, after a complete "Clean" of all tanks, arrived at Lisbon paying off on 7 September 1973. 

Coming from fairly small ships, the La Loma at 130,000 GRT was massive and the only "Super" ship I sailed on. The biggest novelty for me must be the internal lift, never get anything like that on Blue Star! Spent much of the "RUN" up and down the Portugese coast dodging the blasted fishing boats as the Portugese would not let us into port until we were "Clean"

I note, from my diary that I took some photos of the ship and of the Nieuw Amsterdam (the original) but have no scanner, sorry. Quite knackered when we flew home from Lisbon, must have been the soberest I ever was when I arrived home.


----------



## John Edward Tomlinson

Does anyone have a photo of the SS La Bahia circa 1957?

Any info gratefully received.

Corsea


----------



## FOUFOU

hi Joe, I sailed on the La Loma as a boy 1960 4 trips, Germany to the States carrying VW 
cars drop decks in the holds, coal or grain back. Seems a bit strange now but the Germans were queuing up for jobs as our pay was so good !!!
regards Pat


----------



## ragusa

FOUFOU said:


> hi Joe, I sailed on the La Loma as a boy 1960 4 trips, Germany to the States carrying VW
> cars drop decks in the holds, coal or grain back. Seems a bit strange now but the Germans were queuing up for jobs as our pay was so good !!!
> regards Pat


same here we loaded cars at dagenham for la frisco seattle new west to vancouver, six weeks laid up xmas/ny 1965/66 then loaded grain for hull. pay off, great crew ,great time.


----------



## ragusa

FOUFOU said:


> hi Joe, I sailed on the La Loma as a boy 1960 4 trips, Germany to the States carrying VW
> cars drop decks in the holds, coal or grain back. Seems a bit strange now but the Germans were queuing up for jobs as our pay was so good !!!
> regards Pat


same here we loaded cars at dagenham for la frisco seattle new west to vancouver, six weeks laid up xmas/ny 1965/66 then loaded grain for hull. pay off, great crew ,great time. regards from nz. joe


----------



## ragusa

FOUFOU said:


> hi Joe, I sailed on the La Loma as a boy 1960 4 trips, Germany to the States carrying VW
> cars drop decks in the holds, coal or grain back. Seems a bit strange now but the Germans were queuing up for jobs as our pay was so good !!!
> regards Pat


same here we loaded cars at dagenham for la , frisco ,seattle, new west to vancouver, six weeks laid up xmas/ny 1965/66 then loaded grain for hull. pay off, great crew ,great time. regards from nz. joe


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,

Here the La Loma 1959 "VW" vessel, she was a sistership of La Marea built in 1958 and owned by Buries Markes Ltd.-London
Built at Bartram & Sons Ltd.Sunderland
LOA x B x D: 494 x 63 x 41
Draught:29'11"
Spd:14 kn
GT:10.251
DWT:14.500
Call/Flaf Sign:GCGU
No hatches:5
No holds:5
4 Cy N.E.M Doxford 5100bhp


----------



## ragusa

would love to get good photos of la loma. iwas ab on her for eight months. paid off rotterdam 29th november 1972.


----------



## aj hawker

ragusa said:


> would love to get good photos of la loma. iwas ab on her for eight months. paid off rotterdam 29th november 1972.


Ragusa
Plenty of burries photos plus the LA LOMA on LA HACIENDA and other stories.
Cheers AJ(Thumb)


----------



## sam2182sw

i remember the LA LOMA comming to HULL on that trip after discharge of grain she went into dry dock and we had to overhaul laods of the tweendecks lifting gear what a job the decks laid down when she was carrying grain then lifted when she was carrying the VW it was a good charter she was on vw out and grain back out UK I HAD READ IT IN THE LLOYDS LIST and when i told the boilermakers about the charter and that she had to meet the dates or she would loose money they put the screws on for more moneyfor the condations we where working in covered in grain dust all the time needless to say we got the money and the ship sailed two day earley sam


----------



## hansarwedlang

*Marine Engineer*

Thats the same ship I sailed too. Bremen to Baltimore and return: VW's, Coal to Farge Powerhouse then grain to Rotterdam etc. 
Sailed through Hansa Line (now disolved) as Juniour Eng and then 4th Eng for the remainder. Great ship, great crew and great mates. Oh yes, the chief, a Scotchman, small but Oh..HO a great man!



ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> 
> Here the La Loma 1959 "VW" vessel, she was a sistership of La Marea built in 1958 and owned by Buries Markes Ltd.-London
> Built at Bartram & Sons Ltd.Sunderland
> LOA x B x D: 494 x 63 x 41
> Draught:29'11"
> Spd:14 kn
> GT:10.251
> DWT:14.500
> Call/Flaf Sign:GCGU
> No hatches:5
> No holds:5
> 4 Cy N.E.M Doxford 5100bhp


----------



## westbury3553

Be Interested to know if anybody remembered my grandfather Dave Robinson chief Engineer on the La Loma around 1965 66. I remember going aboard as a six year old at Tilbury to meet him and have lunch with my mum and nan. Funny thing is even all that time ago I do recall playing with my brother on deck and there being grain everywhere. Thanks David


----------



## Malky Glaister

I remember visiting La Loma with another Engineer apprentice. A dead body had been found in a hold and our visit was swiftly curtailed! The ship was berthed at Meadowside granary, Glasgow in 1966.

Regards Malky Glaister


----------



## Trevor Clements

My first trip to sea was La Marea Summer 1960 GBBU. VWs to the USA. Captain Al Finlay he nicknamed me "Claude".

I loved those boat trips from Harburg up to the Landensbruggen, thence St Pauli. Our Ch Officer had become Capt of La loma by January 1961, because by then I was on another ship and called La Loma to congratulate him.

Happy days.


----------



## Tonypep

Sailed on the La Loma 13/2/66 to 22/3/67. Joined in Hull while discharging grain, then onto Hamburg and Bremerhaven to load VW cars for West coast of USA.
That was the end of the VW charter as we stayed in the Pacific for a year shipping mainly grain from USA and Canada to Japan and return with Datsun & toyota cars.
Was a good trip, 16 yrs old when i joined, did'nt know better but grew up fast. Young and free !!! Those were the days.


----------



## BillH

Take your pick! Last two still have some research to complete.

LA LOMA (1) (1953 - 1958)
O.N. 169871. 7,249g. 5,234n. 441'11" x 57'1" x 27'9½"
T.3-cyl. (24½", 37" & 70" x 48") engine made by the General Machinery Corp., Hamilton, Ohio. 2,250 H.P.
31.3.1944: Launched as SAMSTURDY by the Bethlehem, Fairfield Shipyard, Baltimore (Yard No. 2347), for United States War Shipping Administration, and bareboat chartered to the Ministry of War Transport, London, (Common Brothers Ltd., managers). 4.1944: Completed. 17.4.1947: Sold to Hindustan Steam Shipping Company Ltd., (Common Brothers Ltd., managers), Newcastle, (£136,664) and renamed BALUCHISTAN. 1953: Purchased through Buries Markes Ltd., London, (£250,000), by Louis Dreyfus & Company Ltd., London, (Buries Markes Ltd., managers), and renamed LA LOMA. 1958: Sold to Zoodochos Compania Naviera S. A., (G. M. and M. G. Lemos), Costa Rica, and renamed ANGELIC FORCE. 1959: Transferred to Greek registry, and renamed DYNAMIS. 11.1966: Demolished at Osaka.

LA LOMA (2) (1959 - 1969)
O.N. 300877. 10,251g. 6,260n. 493'10" x 63'2" x 30'0½"
4-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (700 x 2,320mm) oil engine made by the North Eastern Marine Engineering Company Ltd., Wallsend. 5,100 B.H.P.
10.12.1958: Launched by Bartram & Sons Ltd., Sunderland (Yard No. 374), for Buries Markes Ltd., London. 4.1959: Completed. 1969: Sold to Falmouth Shipping Company Ltd., Greece, and renamed FALMOUTH. 1978: Sold to Sunfire Compania Naviera S. A., Greece, and renamed JAPAN AUTO A. 1980: Sold to Scope Maritime Inc., Greece and renamed FISKARDO. 1981: Sold to Avondale Enterprises Inc., (Enias Shipping Company S. A., managers), Greece, and renamed AEGEAN SUN. 1983: Sold to Propiano Shipping Corporation, Greece. 1984: Transferred to Gibraltar registry. 1985: Demolished.

LA LOMA (3) (1972 - 1978) Ore / oil carrier.
O.N. 343032. 129,961g. 93,857n. 1069'8"(BB) x 170'8" x 67'3" oa
Two, steam turbines made by the shipbuilder's Kobe works, double reduction geared to screw shaft. (33,000 SHP total).
3.1969: Ordered by Leif Hoegh Group, Norway, from Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd., Sakaide (Yard No. 1141). 1970: Contract purchased by Louis Dreyfus et Compagnie, France. 28.9.1971: Launched for Buries Markes Ltd., London. 14.1.1972: Completed. 1978: Sold to Delos Shipping Company Ltd. then Liberian Haven Transports Inc., (World Wide Shipping Agency Ltd., managers), Liberia, and renamed WORLD TRUTH. 1987: Sold to Trade Sea Inc., (Trade and Transport Inc. (Greece), managers), and renamed TRADE FORTITUDE. 1992: Marine Management Services M. C., appointed as managers. 21.3.1995: Arrived at Alang for demolition.

LA LOMA (4) (1980 - 1982) Oil / chemical tanker.
O.N. 388325. 1,599g. 1,131n. 96.02 x 14.05 x 5.487 metres.
12-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (280 x 320mm) B. & W. vee type oil engine made by Alpha Diesel A/S., Frederikshavn. 2,880 B.H.P.
1975: Ordered from Kalmar Varv Ab, Kalmar (Yard No. 440), by Transcaup S. A., France, but contract was subsequently sold. 13.12.1975: Launched as CORALLA for Ab Justento, (Kihlberg Rederierna, managers), Sweden. 10.6.1976: Completed. 1980: Purchased by Buries Markes Ltd., (Buries Markes (Ship Management) Ltd., managers), London, and renamed LA LOMA. 1982: Sold to Sagital S.p.A., Societa Italiana per Azioni di Armamento e Gestioni, Italy, and renamed CAPO MISENO. 1987: Sold to Finaval S.p.A., Italy. 
1999: Sold to ??????????????????????????? and renamed CARLOTTA. 
2005: Sold to ?????????????????????????? and renamed CARLOT. 
16.2.2005: Arrived at Mumbai for demolition.

LA LOMA (5) (1992 - 1999) Bulk Carrier.
O.N. 19788PEXT. 53,695g. 44,721n. 110,500d. 238.51(BB) x 42.04 x 15.971 m.
Post 1982: 62,396g. 44,171n. 112,905d.
Post 19xx : 61,153g. 34,883n. 112,905d.
16-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (520 x 550mm) MAN vee type oil engine made by the shipbuilder's Kobe Works. 16,880 B.H.P.
10.7.1978: Keel laid as SACHIKAWA by Kawasaki Heavy Industries Ltd., Sakaide (Yard No. 1291), for Crocus Shipping Ltd., Liberia. 31.10.1978: Launched. 28.3.1979: Completed, (Kawasaki Kisen K. K., managers). 1980: Transferred to Crocus Maritime Corp., Liberia. 1982: Sold to Kawasaki Kisen K. K., (Kawasaki Kisen Kaisha Ltd.), Japan, and renamed SACHIKAWA MARU. 1991: Sold to Virjen Shipping Corp., (Wakamatsu Kaiun K. K., managers), Philippines, and renamed FELICIA. 1992: Sold to Buries Markes Ltd., London, and renamed LA LOMA, under Panama registry. 3.8.1999: Arrived at Panyu for demolition.


----------



## shogun266

price said:


> I didn't sail on the La Loma, but I boarded her many times as an expeditor at Pembroke Refinery in the 1970s. I remember one Welsh Captain who's name escapes me who always flew the 'Red Dragon' [Draig Goch] as courtesy flag when visiting the port. And later a Captain Wilcox with whom I sailed on the 'Esso Cheyenne' in the 1950s. You may remember these gentlemen, I hope this info. is of use to you. Bruce. (*))


i sailed on the la loma ore/oil tanker joined her in japan from new was first to sign on she was the first ore oil carrier at the time and steam turbine.maiden vouage was awesome what a ship .was in persion gulf when the bider minehof terrist group was active and in amsterdam was always on the alert ,17 at the time .sailed with her for six months have some pics some where will have to find them .got several of her sat in dry dock before her launch .galley boy at the time when signed of was second steward ,the secnd steward crushed his hand in iron press whilst at sea . did go through the some great times on her first crew was fantastic set of lads .


----------



## Salty Midget

John Edward Tomlinson said:


> Does anyone have a photo of the SS La Bahia circa 1957?
> 
> Any info gratefully received.
> 
> Corsea


There is a web site entitled, lahaciendaandotherstories. give it a try. A former personnel worked for B M and may have posted pictures of the Hacienda. My husband worked on this ship, or its replacement, in the late 1970s and 80s. Best wishes and good luck


----------



## les.edgecumbe

ragusa said:


> would like to contact anyone who sailed on buries markes ships la loma,. have sailed on both old and new la lomas, last one was oil/bulk/ore big one,. regards joe


I sailed on La Loma OBO for about 6 years as R/O. Skippers Wilcox, Willis and others. C/E Henry Topping, 2/E Roy Chenery to name a few.


----------



## Salty Midget

*Buries MARKES*

My husband, Jim Lorimer, worked for B M for many years, but he did not said on the La Loma. Mainly on the Bulk Eage, La Pampa and the small chemical tankers. We met some wonderful people during those times. My memories of doing 5 month trips are happy ones.


----------



## malcolm doherty

*malcolm doherty*



ragusa said:


> would like to contact anyone who sailed on buries markes ships la loma,. have sailed on both old and new la lomas, last one was oil/bulk/ore big one,. regards joe


hi joe
I,m sailing with a guy at present, north sea he sailed on the la loma
(SERGIO) is his name.


----------



## GOODERSON21

les.edge***be said:


> I sailed on La Loma OBO for about 6 years as R/O. Skippers Wilcox, Willis and others. C/E Henry Topping, 2/E Roy Chenery to name a few.


I joined La Loma as cadet in Feb'72 in Europort with Dick Templeman as the other deck cadet. John Hodd was 2nd R/O, Archie Gordon was C/O followed by C.Lukehurst. Valentine (Papa Val) was Captain, followed by Armstrong and then Willis. Geoff Ridout was 2/0 and Joe Dempsey was 3/0. Topping was C/E. 

Did 3 trips round to Ras Tannura, first back to Milford Haven, second to St John, New Brunswick, Canada and last back to Milf before going to Lisnave dry-dock in Lisbon. Enjoyed first trip, but went onto La Sierra, Estancia, then Gearbulk Eagle Arrow, La Pampa, Tsuru Arrow, the La ***re, Caribbean Carrier (cement tanker) and La Pampa again before leaving at the end of '79. Enjoyed it all, and would happily have gone back at almost anytime.


----------



## ragusa

Yes we had Spanish deck hands join ship in Rotterdam, Only one whose name i remember was Perez perez.


----------



## R658336

*Buries Markes*



ragusa said:


> would like to contact anyone who sailed on buries markes ships la loma,. have sailed on both old and new la lomas, last one was oil/bulk/ore big one,. regards joe


Hi Joe, hope you are well,I was a Buries man from early 1975 till Nov.1982. I sailed on 2 bulkers the La Ensenada and La Estancia. I 
also sailed as bosun on all the chemical tankers. I never made it to the La Loma. She was the largest in the fleet
John


----------



## Malgray2

ragusa said:


> same here we loaded cars at dagenham for la frisco seattle new west to vancouver, six weeks laid up xmas/ny 1965/66 then loaded grain for hull. pay off, great crew ,great time.


I sailed on her sister ship La Marea for 6 months in 1964. Drop decks for the cars. Usually loaded at Bremen or Bremerhaven VW beetles from Wolfsburg, turn round in just over 24 hours. The worst part of the job was dropping the decks. We used to get paid a handsome sum in danger money under the table. We carried either grain or coal back to Europe. One trip took us up to Fort Churchill in Hudson Bay. I saw enough of the Northern Lights on that trip to last a lifetime. 
Another horrible job was cleaning out the strum boxes in the bilge tanks before loading the cars. Full of fermenting grain - the stink was unbearable.


----------



## Trevor Clements

There is a Friends of Buries Markes Facebook page run by a former La Hacienda crew member Dave Thomas. Loads of photos and memories. He tells me that La Marea ended up as Orion and sank off Japan...pity she was my first ship and they were a good crowd.


----------



## Trevor Clements

By the way I took two colour photos of La Marea on Lake Ontario in 1962, which are on my Facebook page under My Ships.


----------



## p.tipping7

shogun266 said:


> i sailed on the la loma ore/oil tanker joined her in japan from new was first to sign on she was the first ore oil carrier at the time and steam turbine.maiden vouage was awesome what a ship .was in persion gulf when the bider minehof terrist group was active and in amsterdam was always on the alert ,17 at the time .sailed with her for six months have some pics some where will have to find them .got several of her sat in dry dock before her launch .galley boy at the time when signed of was second steward ,the secnd steward crushed his hand in iron press whilst at sea . did go through the some great times on her first crew was fantastic set of lads .


Did you know William Selbie, A/B. I'm doing my family tree and found out that he was working on La Loma. He drowned in Maashaven, Rotterdam on 3 October 1960. I can't find a death cert so tried to find as much as I could about the vessel he was on. So Impressed... I had no idea that it was so large and the cargo that it carried. (Wave)


----------



## Malgray2

Dear P. Tipping 

You should be able to get a copy of the death certificate from the local authorities in 
Rotterdam. You know the exact date so it shouldn't be too difficult. There might be a fee though. 
Kind regards


----------



## Malgray2

Trevor Clements said:


> By the way I took two colour photos of La Marea on Lake Ontario in 1962, which are on my Facebook page under My Ships.


I would love to see them. But which Trevor Clements are you on Facebook? There are many.


----------



## p.tipping7

Malgray2 said:


> Dear P. Tipping
> 
> You should be able to get a copy of the death certificate from the local authorities in
> Rotterdam. You know the exact date so it shouldn't be too difficult. There might be a fee though.
> Kind regards


Thanks Px (Thumb)


----------



## Jim Wadden

*I sailed on La Loma in 1077 May-Sept. First Trip. An unforgettable experience.*



les.edge***be said:


> I sailed on La Loma OBO for about 6 years as R/O. Skippers Wilcox, Willis and others. C/E Henry Topping, 2/E Roy Chenery to name a few.


I sailed on La Loma in 1977 May-Sept. First Trip. An unforgettable experience as J/R/O. Bill and Eunice Guinan were my "mentors" !! . Wilcox was OM and Martin Birchmore was C/E. JIM WADDEN


----------



## jhaver

there was a La Loma chemical tanker which run aground off Trapani, Sicily, january 6, 1981 after fire in engine-room


----------



## Vernon Surtees

ragusa said:


> would like to contact anyone who sailed on buries markes ships la loma,. have sailed on both old and new la lomas, last one was oil/bulk/ore big one,. regards joe


I sailed on her as R/O 1964/65 transporting VW beetles from Bremen to US and Canada (Great Lakes). Returned with grain for Rotterdam then back to Bremen for more cars. Did 3 round trips on her. Vernon Surtees Cape Town. email [email protected]


----------



## SaraM

Hi all.

I am John Murray's daughter and am wondering if I have my memory right about a mutiny on La Loma?

Could be Norman Lady as I am getting on a bit


----------

